# My 55



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

My 55 gallon


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

....oh me gee...want..want!..WANT!!!!!

I have to say I absolutely love your tank!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Love EVERYTHING about it!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice! Yep,yep!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you have a good eye for decor. I like the wood and smooth river rocks, natural elements always make a tank look better


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very impressive!! :-D


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not saying it looks bad how it is, but I think an all black background would really bring out the color of your plants.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, that is what we were thinking to, but it does not matter now becase I just got finished puting everything in it in a 75 gallon. We are going to put a black background on it.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

I agree with Gerbil. But, VERY NICE LOOK!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You have the same tank and stand as we do :-D


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow that is FAB! great setup!


----------

